# [2007] Westgate Lakes & new water park...



## frenchieinme (Nov 29, 2007)

Has anyone been to Westgate Lakes lately so as I can get an accurate update of the new water park that is to be built there?  Lately is defined as since I was last there which is March 2007.  Any input will be greatly appreciated.   

frenchieinme


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 5, 2007)

I never heard anything about a waterpark at Westgate Lakes. Back in 2005 there was talk of a "water sports" facility as well as a wild animal park in the Westgate Town Center/Villas area. I think the animal park idea has long since been abandoned, and probably the water park, too. Not sure. I am not a Westgate hater like many here, but I will say that their dreams don't all materialize in a timely manner. When we were at the Villas in 1999 the shopping center was supposed to be opening, and now, in 2007 I hear it's finally open, or about to open. They're pretty reliable about plans to build thousands of additional condos, but not so reliable about building amenities and facilities. 

I'd be interested to hear what you were told.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 5, 2007)

*Orange Lake -- WestGate Lakes -- What's The Difference ?*

I could be all wrong again (won't be the 1st time -- not by a long shot) but the way I heard it*,* it's Orange Lake that's installing a jynormously humongous on-site water park, not WestGate Lakes. 

WestGate Lakes is that super-luxurious timeshare we toured 1 time where the closer lady said we would _never_ be able to exchange into a top timeshare like WestGate Lakes using our dinky South African timeshare as trade bait. 

Turns out she was 100% right about that. 

WestGate Lakes is I-I & our dinky South African timeshare is RCI. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, Orange Lakes already has a waterpark, but I don't think that's what the other poster was referring to as she and I both own at Westgate, and she would not mistakenly confuse the two resorts.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 6, 2007)

*3" of space? Wastegate will built a "luxury" tower.*



Polly Metallic said:


> I never heard anything about a waterpark at Westgate Lakes. Back in 2005 there was talk of a "water sports" facility as well as a wild animal park in the Westgate Town Center/Villas area. I think the animal park idea has long since been abandoned, and probably the water park, too. Not sure. I am not a Westgate hater like many here, but I will say that their dreams don't all materialize in a timely manner. When we were at the Villas in 1999 the shopping center was supposed to be opening, and now, in 2007 I hear it's finally open, or about to open. They're pretty reliable about plans to build thousands of additional condos, but not so reliable about building amenities and facilities.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear what you were told.



Only the sales centers and many more units ever reliably reach fruition.  As for anything else even if it does manage to be be built chances are it won't be maintained for long.  

Wastegate is a terrible organization that exists only to line sales pockets. If anything actually benefits the buyers it is an accident.  The really sad part is some otherwise sensible timesharers have been sucked into the Wastgate cesspool with those promises it seems.  These guys are good at what they do. And it isn't running quality timeshares.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 6, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> These guys are good at what they do. And it isn't running quality timeshares.



Not to turn this thread into another Westgate debate, but I think their problem is that like any corporation they exist to make a profit, and they sometimes get too many projects going at once. Look at the building and expansion they have accomplished in the last decade in particular. Now they're doing the Las Vegas resort, which looks spectacular, and they're also building a resort in Anaheim. Their Park City Utah and Gatlinburg Tenesee resorts turned out very nicely. 

They have recently renovated the building we own. We'll be staying there next year to get a first hand look at everything they've been working on at the resort lately. My main complaints are that they build too many units anywhere they can get a steady stream of buyers to sell to, thereby diluting the trade power of the existing owners. And they run those wretched 3 night cheap getaway programs to get warm bodies for the sales people, and the resort gets over-run by a lot of uncouth bottom-feeders.


----------



## frenchieinme (Dec 6, 2007)

*The water park is in progress...*

The water is becoming a reality.  The small condos were torn down and construction has started on both a new bldg and the water park.  I did not ask for peoples' input on past negative experiences.  I simply wanted to know if anyone had any input in answering my question.  If one reads all replies they can be summarized as follows "I do not know".  

I was just wondering if anyone knew.  I guess not.  Thanks for the input though.    I'll call Westgate Lakes and find out.

As for some of their projects there, they promised a boating dock which was completed.  They also promised a miniature golf course, which was completed.  So far they have completed what they said they would do.  As someone stated, probably not in the timeframe expected by some, but it got done.

frenchieinme


----------



## Transit (Dec 6, 2007)

I was there this past summer the boat docks were nice (Bass boats and paddle boats)as was the pirate mini golf The new building rooms have flat screens ,granit and all the bells and whistles .I don't recall seeing the construction of the water park but the website states it's between blds.80-81 I had a very nice stay there.


----------



## doubletrouble_vb (Dec 6, 2007)

I think you can see the space for the water park on local.live.com. Of course its also a nice space for some more buildings. The Lakes seems to follow through on things...eventually. The Villas it doesn't seem to happen. I can't figure out why the two resorts are so different.


----------



## jennyc (Feb 27, 2012)

*westgate water park*

hi..as of april 2011 there was talk of a water park going in behind town center..they had cleared that land and had the big blow up water slide for a couple of weeks. we are going back this april 2012 and will see what is going on there. i have not seen any pics of this anywhere soo who knows. i will post after the next visit.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 27, 2012)

jennyc said:


> hi..as of april 2011 there was talk of a water park going in behind town center..they had cleared that land and had the big blow up water slide for a couple of weeks. we are going back this april 2012 and will see what is going on there. i have not seen any pics of this anywhere soo who knows. i will post after the next visit.



HA HA HA.  You're not serious are you? Did you actually expect something to be done?  

Per the annual meeting in January 2012: 

Owner question: "Where is the water park?"

Wastgate" "We once proposed a _Developer financed_ water park BUT, as we mentioned, the Developer had cash flow issues and we don't anticipate construction. It was NEVER an HOA item. So nothing was ever guaranteed".

So forget what you were promised. It isn't going to happen unless/until the King can finish the largest house in American on your fees and then, if there is enough left over for the Weasels, they MAY build what was promised to the timeshare buyers who made him millions.  

They can't even maintain what buildings exist despite the fees owners pay - they steal from the Villas to pay for the Town Square construction flaws they allowed to happen - so any chance of living up to sales promises is a joke.  This is a corrupt group who thumb their noses at owners.  There are no truly happy Wastegate owners. Only those not yet disillusioned enough to dump the future tenements they shoddily built.  

Enjoy the view of the cement bases for the water park that will never be.


----------



## garyschnid (Apr 27, 2015)

*Water park*

Westgate Town center is in the process of building the waterpark.  I was there the beginning of March and completion is scheduled for the end of May.


----------



## swditz (Apr 28, 2015)

we are looking foreword to going there next year. We are bringing our grand nephew and decided that it would be a great feature to entertain him. They have also been doing a lot of unit upgrades in all the resorts, so we are looking forward to seeing those as well.


----------

